# Cowan Lake Saugeye Open



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

Taylors South Shore Marina is pleased to announce The Cowan Lake Saugeye open on April 6th at Cowan Lake at 7:30 am. Entry is $80 and that includes big fish pot. Cowan is a 9.9 horsepower limit lake but we have a permit for IDLE speed only from the State of Ohio. So even if you don't have a 9.9 you can fish. If you have any questions feel free to message me. Good Luck and tight lines.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

This wonderful state has pulled are Idle only permit for this tournament. It's really sad that they issued that permit two weeks ago and now has pulled it from us. We will still have the tournament but will have to use 9.9 horsepower or less. Sorry for the change. Please pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

How did the tourn. go how many boats and winning weight , how many saugeye where caught?


----------

